# Titan 440i oil reservoir leak



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Noticed after the last time used sprayer there was a puddle of oil under the sprayer. Took cover off to see where it was leaking, couldn't see anything. Notice when pushing plunger, oil squirted past the trough. Hot glued a plastic shield in to keep oil in trough. Put back together, still have puddle. Has anyone had the "O" rings go bad? Its the only thing I can think of.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Just had the same issue and it was a cracked reservoir. Pretty easy fix for a repair guy, cost like $80 labor and material.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Think I fixed the problem. Replaced "O" ring on red oil button. How would that shrink with lubricant on it 24/7?


----------



## jasonmcdonnell21 (1 mo ago)

Same problem mine is just slowly leaking from the hole it shoots out of


----------

